# IE gibt bei jedem Button einen Requestparameter



## ak (16. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein HTML-formular in meiner JSP und arbeite mit diversen Buttons.
Hier ist ein Beispielbutton:

<button type='submit' name='dozenten_aus_db' value='dozenten_aus_db'>
*Dozenten aus DB*</button>

Was mich jetzt stört ist, dass wenn ich in meinem Servlet mit "request.getParameter("dozenten_aus_db")" versuche zu ermitteln ob der besagte button gedrückt wurde, ich je nach Browser verschiedene Ergebnisse erhalte.
Beim mozilla erhalte ich wie erwartet folgenden Parameterinhalt: "dozenten_aus_db"
Beim IE jedoch die Beschriftung des Buttons: "Dozenten aus DB".

Was mich aber nochmehr stört ist, dass egal welchen button ich drücke, beim IE ist der Parameter des besagten Button nie null, es steht immer die Beschriftung des buttons drin.

Im mozilla funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. 
Wenn ich das normale <input type='submit' ...> Tag nehme, dann geht es auch in beiden Browsern korrekt. 
Wie kann ich jetzt beim IE ermitteln welcher button gedrückt wurde? Ich möchte das button-Tag verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## foobar (16. Jan 2005)

```
Ich möchte das button-Tag verwenden.
```
Warum?

<input type="buton" funzt doch wunderbar. Warum amchst du dir das Leben unnötig schwer?


----------



## ak (16. Jan 2005)

Hallo foobar,

mir geht es darum HTML zur Darstellung von verschiedenen Schriftarten oder Bildern auf der Schaltfläche zu verwenden.
Das geht doch nur mit dem button-Tag. Ich möchte auch keine Clientseitigen Scriptsprachen verwenden.
Ich habe ja einen neueren IE in der Version 6.0 hier aber er scheint trotzdem Probleme mit den Parametern von buttons zu haben.
Weiss jemand wie ich das oben beschriebene Problem lösen kann?


----------

